# Hunting season 2012



## *Andi

We have bow season in now ... with no luck as of yet. :gaah:

That ol thing call "work" keeps getting in the way. lol Muzzel loading coming up soon ...

Anyone having any luck?


----------



## FatTire

Been out three times now for whit tails n mulees, lots of tracks, does and bambis, no bucks... Going again this weekend


----------



## Sentry18

Not hunting deer this year but I was on patrol for a little bit last night when I saw some movement in a very remote parking lot. I drove in to find about 8 deer walking around the parking lot. A couple were fat doe's that would have made good eating.


----------



## *Andi

We doe hunt more than we buck hunt ... you can't eat the antlers. lol (Yea, they look nice on the wall but...)

I know a lot of folks that hunt for the "big" buck but I'm happy with either or ...


----------



## Sentry18

> you cant [edit] eat the antlers


 That was funny! 

I only hunt deer with muzzle loaders, but I always go for the fat doe. I have seen many guys go without filling their tags because they just had to get that 4 point buck. I am actually not a huge fan of Deer meat so mine is always processed into venison sticks, jerky, ring sausage and summer sausage. The rest I share with family & friends.


----------



## *Andi

Sentry18 said:


> That was funny!
> 
> I only hunt deer with muzzle loaders, but I always go for the fat doe. I have seen many guys go without filling their tags because they just had to get that 4 point buck. I am actually not a huge fan of Deer meat so mine is always processed into venison sticks, jerky, ring sausage and summer sausage. The rest I share with family & friends.


:booboo:

OOPS!!!

Fingers faster than the brain ... lol

We live for hunting season here ... deer roast and some tater ... good eating.


----------



## JustCliff

Im getting ready to go now. Maybe the damn dog hunters wont have got out yet. We have a bunch of dear around here but the dogs keep them on the move.


----------



## mdprepper

Hubby will go out for shotgun season and will come home *without* a deer for the 26th year in a row. I swear the man uses deer season as a way to hide from me and the kids! :lolsmash: It is probably a good thing since it would upset the neighbors (city sheeple) having a deer hanging on the back porch.  Thankfully, my Uncle always brings me deer meat so I can make jerky. Good luck to all of you hunters!


----------



## horseman09

One in the freezer. Hope to add to that before the season is over.


----------



## mojo4

Was skunked in deer season. Lots of does but no bucks. Saw a few nice bucks but all on private land. Oh well, elk season is in 2 weeks and that's where the good meat is!!


----------



## NaeKid

Rifle deer season opened on Thursday for us around here. When I tried to get my tags, I was told that the machines were down. I returned a few days later and was told that the machines were still down. This morning, when the stores are open I will be heading out to try again to get my tags ... 

Like many of you, I just aim for freezer-meat.


----------



## Magus

Rifle season opened today
I hear black powder/bow was a wash.


----------



## fondini

*Andi said:


> We doe hunt more than we buck hunt ... you can't eat the antlers. lol (Yea, they look nice on the wall but...)
> 
> I know a lot of folks that hunt for the "big" buck but I'm happy with either or ...


You can stir the stew with em!


----------



## Jason

fondini said:


> You can stir the stew with em!


This got a laugh from both me and DW.

We haven't been deer hunting yet. Archery is open around here right now. So far this fall DW has put a couple ducks in the freezer from Pymatuning. We have been small game huntng here on our farm a few times. DW has taken 2 pheasants and I got one.

Around here the Game Commission stocks pheasants for people to hunt. They are all but tame-it's kind of like hunting chickens.


----------



## fondini

Went bow hunting tonight, set up with wind at my back, about 45 minutes before dark the wind shifted.

Blowing in my face! Heard leaves crunching followed by a loud shriek! 

I think the Dow winded me and then saw my elbow move as I tried to turn to see.

Saw her tail and two yearling tails running. I figured they would circle around so I stood up in my climber only to hear her shriek again about 60 yards out, along with another shriek about 50 yards out.

I then watched about 10-12 tails run the other way! 

Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## mdprepper

I called my Uncle. He will be going Thanksgiving week. Normally he just brings me deer meat, he is going to try to bring me a whole deer this time around. It will be my first time skinning and butchering. Now to search the forum on how to do it all so I can be ready!


----------



## horseman09

mdprepper said:


> I called my Uncle. He will be going Thanksgiving week. Normally he just brings me deer meat, he is going to try to bring me a whole deer this time around. It will be my first time skinning and butchering. Now to search the forum on how to do it all so I can be ready!


Road kill is easier to process. Ya just cut the nose off and squeeze out the hamburger. :lolsmash:


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug

out back in our woods.....










in front of the home....









will have 2 deep freezes full this year..easily


----------



## exsheeple

Early muzzy was a couple of weeks ago here...filled both my tags and the meat is in the freezer....


----------



## Tweto

Those deer are fast elusive creatures. I just hit another one with my 96 Grand Prix with the head lights on and the horn blowing. Everyday, I see new road kill. Everyday I see deer in my yard. However if I grabbed my gun I would probably never see one again until I got back in the car.


----------



## Fireman4c

Ours opens on Saturday I have a good 8 point on cam. I think I will hunt for him for a few days then start hunting for meat!


----------



## on_the_rox

I have gotten two does, one small, on medium with the bow so far this year. I went all last year without getting a deer so I am very happy this year.


----------



## ATandT

Shot two dear. Elk and moose meat still left over from last year. Shot one wolf last week and might have to shoot a problem grizzly before next week. Life is good. Garden and firewood are done.


----------



## *Andi

My son got a nice size doe this morning ... :woohoo:

And one of the girls, a six point buck ... (guess we will be doing some canning come morn.)


----------



## radio477

It was a good day today! Got a nice ten point and a doe. Seen about ten others between yesterday and today but don't think i will be going back tomorrow, wife has to work. Next shotgun weekend isn't for two weeks here in Illinois, but I seen a whole mess of squirrels that need thinned out next week.


----------



## boar2u2

Just a quick thank you to my American trophy hunters -- I have an outfitter that uses my land for his hunts -- I get the meat if the hunter does not what to take it home. Put up 5 this year without having to go hunting. Season ends today here.


----------



## NaeKid

Our season ends at the end of the month ... my deer is hanging and I will do the butchering tomorrow. Probably will be a mix of stewing and burger when I am done, some in the freezer and some will be canned as part of a soup or stew or chilli.


----------



## Freyadog

Have 4 already this year. Still have 1 to fix up. We do stew meat, burger, and Thumper cuts the tenderloin into fingers(like Hardee's chicken fingers) only deer. Use to do steaks but found that we ate more stew meat and burger than anything else.


----------



## NaeKid

Freyadog said:


> Have 4 already this year. Still have 1 to fix up. We do stew meat, burger, and Thumper cuts the tenderloin into fingers(like Hardee's chicken fingers) only deer. Use to do steaks but found that we ate more stew meat and burger than anything else.


I find the same thing ... I rarely do a roast unless it is a special occasion, rarely do steaks on the BBQ but I love making stews in my dutch-oven either in my garage or stove-top especially now that its cold outside.

My friend is promising to take me birding, he said that once deer-season is done I am supposed to get my tags and then he will teach me what I need to know ....


----------



## ContinualHarvest

My dad a doe today. Going to see what I can get tomorrow, since hunting is legal this Sunday.


----------



## FatTire

My dads harvest, thanksgiving morning...


----------



## stanb999

We have been a bit successful so far this year.

Shot my Doe in Muzzle loader season.










We also have a small trap line here in the homestead. My boy (8 years) has been doing the line with me every day and it has been great fun for us both. He has started to harvest the critters from the traps and is learning to make sets.
2 *****
3 possums here is a picture of a great big one.










1 fox


----------



## Jason

Our rifle season opened here yesterday. We have to use shotguns (slug guns)where I live. DW got a button buck and a great big doe and I got a respectable doe. Best first day we've ever had.


----------



## jratliff

Just killed my first whitetail. Wife fixed some of the ground for tacos. She thinks it tasted funny. Is there a way to fix deer where it doesn't fast funny. The deer was at the butcher within 2 hours after the kill.


----------



## cmgallman

jratliff said:


> Just killed my first whitetail. Wife fixed some of the ground for tacos. She thinks it tasted funny. Is there a way to fix deer where it doesn't fast funny. The deer was at the butcher within 2 hours after the kill.


It depends on what time in the season you kill it, what it is (doe or buck) and how good it is bled. So I'm told. I myself do not taste the 'wild', 'funny' or 'gamey' taste that everyone else does.


----------



## cmgallman

My hubby & I, along with our 3 sons, try to put up at least 15 deer a year. We are about halfway right now. I very rarely buy beef. I can roasts, stew meat & ground. We put the rest in the freezers. We raise a couple hogs, 20-25 chickens & put up around 50 lbs of fish each year. It is great knowing where your food came from.


----------



## stanb999

jratliff said:


> Just killed my first whitetail. Wife fixed some of the ground for tacos. She thinks it tasted funny. Is there a way to fix deer where it doesn't fast funny. The deer was at the butcher within 2 hours after the kill.


#1 The biggest thing I have noticed is don't cook or cut bone. It has the strongest flavors.

#2 It isn't beef so don't expect it to taste like beef.

#3 If it's male it will have a stronger taste.

#4 make sure you let the meat rest before freezing. It takes about a week. I Use a fridge in the garage for this purpose.


----------



## horseman09

stanb999 said:


> #1 The biggest thing I have noticed is don't cook or cut bone. It has the strongest flavors.
> 
> #2 It isn't beef so don't expect it to taste like beef.
> 
> #3 If it's male it will have a stronger taste.
> 
> #4 make sure you let the meat rest before freezing. It takes about a week. I Use a fridge in the garage for this purpose.


I agree with stanb, but I'd add in addition to not cutting bone, you should remove every scrap of fat.

IMHO, the most common mistake is taking your deer to a butcher. Butchers cut venison as they would beef, meaning they cut bone and don't remove the fat. Really good venison comes from learning how to bone out, cut, wrap and freeze your own deer. An entire deer can be processed without cutting bone even once.

Lots of folks will probably disagree, but I've found that first wrapping the meat in one layer of cheapo aluminum foil, then wrapping in freezer wrap works better than vac packing. Vac packing is good, except that if the package gets knocked around in the freezer, it will puncture the bag and lose the vac. Aluminum foil is cheaper, too. JMHO

As for cooking the steaks, venison is unique in that it will absorb roughly a third (or so) of it's weight in water. I marinade v steaks in garlic powder, onion powder and a little water and poke it with a fork to allow it to absorb the spices and water. Add a little water as it absorbs if need be. In a few hours, I put it in a squeeze rack and put it over very hot hardwood coals in our cook stove. Flip. In no time your steaks are done. Sploose a little real butter on them, salt and pepper, and oooo weee!

Life is good.


----------



## ATandT

*gamey Tacos*



cmgallman said:


> It depends on what time in the season you kill it, what it is (doe or buck) and how good it is bled. So I'm told. I myself do not taste the 'wild', 'funny' or 'gamey' taste that everyone else does.


One thing I stared doing with burger for tacos is this. Put a couple pounds of burger in a pan. When it starts to cook place some (water) in the pan. Steam cook the burger essentially. When the talo has started to dissolve pour off the watery talo. Then re heat with salt and pepper. In a second pan have 2-3 onions simmering in butter. Preferably for about 30 minutes atleast. Then add the two into one pan. Give it about 20 minutes slow simmer. Let it settle down a bit temp wise. It is so dam good. Best burger I ever ate. Better than elk, even moose.


----------



## Jason

Here's a few pics of our haul. This was the first day of the season. They were all taken from our farm, and the lineup consists of 2 does and a button buck.


----------



## goshengirl

Jason said:


> Here's a few pics of our haul. This was the first day of the season. They were all taken from our farm, and the lineup consists of 2 does and a button buck.


That'll keep you busy! :2thumb:


----------



## ContinualHarvest

Got a 5 pointer and a nice doe all processed and in the freezer. Meat for the next 6 months is secure.


----------



## NaeKid

Awww ... cute. You are huggin' that deer! 

I did the same thing myself!


----------



## Jason

LOL. I was just trying to keep it from spinning. DW said it looked like I was trying to dance with it.


----------



## seanallen

Im sitting on my back porch right now. 50' away is my back woodline. It has a ravine running parallel to it just inside. Im looking at a herd walking around and grazing just on the other side. I dont have to harvest right now. Freezer crammed full of harvested beef. My back 3 acres are the only non-hunted land for miles around. The deer know this and are constantly present. Is SHTF happens i have a private reserve in place and waiting.


----------



## *Andi

seanallen said:


> Im sitting on my back porch right now. 50' away is my back woodline. It has a ravine running parallel to it just inside. Im looking at a herd walking around and grazing just on the other side. I dont have to harvest right now. Freezer crammed full of harvested beef. My back 3 acres are the only non-hunted land for miles around. The deer know this and are constantly present. Is SHTF happens i have a private reserve in place and waiting.


And my guess is ... you don't garden.


----------



## jimijam624

My second year hunting whitetail and harvested my first buck a seven pointer on thanksgiving morning.









Just finished mounting him the other day!


----------



## seanallen

@ Andi: yep sure do. Havnt been able to this year due to work requirements, but usually have a garden every year. I have a 60' x 100' fenced off area w a gate. Till and amend every Feb. Squash n tomatoes every May n beans n corn later. Watermelons, muscadines, etc...


----------

